

An Epic Tale of How It All Happened : The Story of an Indie Book Writer - kenjackson
http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/2010/08/epic-tale-of-how-it-all-happened.html

======
kenjackson
I posted this because I'd never read a tale of a writer that sounded so much
like a hacker. BTW, she is one of the best selling authors on the Kindle with
something like 7 books in the paid Kindle top 100.

